# My 7 year old daughter wants to show our goats next summer.



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

They're currently 5 and 7 months old. How should we be starting to training them? We have lead ropes for them, but the goats HATE them. They jump and pull and slam themselves down. I'm thinking a halter might be a better choice? Then what? Teach them to walk next to us?

Sorry, don't want to be dense here, but I am!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would start by tying them short in a safe place. Give them about 2 feet of leash. Then just watch them until they learn that they can't get away from the collar. Once they give up, give them a treat and let them go. Repeat daily until they will stand tied quietly from the beginning. Start brushing and fooling with them while tied until you can touch everywhere a judge would including looking at their teeth. Then start teaching to lead.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Will your daughter be joining 4H? They can also help.
Patience and treats are what we found work the best. Though, we still have one doe that likes to "choke cough" ever time we touch her collar.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What kind of goats? 
What kind of classes/etc. is she wanting to show in?

I'm in KY and here, they have Novice showmanship classes, and Novice Market goat classes. 
My daughter will be 7 next month, and she has shown the past 2 summers.
She did a commercial doe last year. This year she got to show 3 goats! She had a blast. She had a market goat, she showed a baby fullblood boer doe, and she shared a percentage doe with her brother <she showed her in showmanship, and he used her in showmanship & breeding class>.

It's so much fun for the kids, builds confidence, and it's way too cute to see the kids in the ring, especially as Novice when it's not as competitive as the older kids classes. Here, generally the Novice kids are not put in 1,2,3 placing order. Usually, they all get a ribbon, some fairs give out trophies too, and they all get congratulated 

I'd definitely look into 4-H, she's too young to be a 4-H member, but they may allow her to sit in on club meetings. We have a 'livestock' club, but I know a lot of areas have a 'goat club.'
Let her befriend some of the other kids who show, and ask for help. Most goat people we've met are really nice, and will offer help to anyone who asks 
Sometimes, getting help on the computer can only go so far, but this form is so wonderful, I always look here when needing help with my kids and their goats.

As for lead training, I think the suggestions were great. 
My kids do it somewhat different, but I think it's easier to tie them and let them 'work it out.'

We love this kind.. They are great, strong, and having the clip on the end is very very useful! We use them on does/bucks/kids/adults/everyone!
http://www.jefferspet.com/poly-rope-sheep-halter/camid/LIV/cp/0040089/cn/33083/

BTW, my kids lead train their own goats. Unless the goat has horns, or is jumping and possibly going to hurt your daughter, or big/heavy, then I'd let her do as much as you can. Just seems that my kids can get the goats walking better than I could if I were doing it lol

Baby talking, and encouraging the goats, being verbally positive really seems to be beneficial. They know when your frustrated and will act upon that too, so if they make you or your daughter upset, just tie them and walk away and cool off. Then reapproach and make it a quick 'lesson.'

JMO. Good Luck, and I hope your daughter has a great time! My kids love showing, it's a great experience


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

Good advice. Thanks! I do have another question though. When I tie them, should I just be clipping a leash to their collar, or should I get a harness and clip the leash to that?

Hoosier-Our goats are ND. I'm thinking we'll look into 4H. I thought that they had something for the younger kids (shooting stars, or something?).

Oh, maybe I should look for youtube vids. That might help, since I'm a pretty visual person .


----------



## kimbuffet (Apr 18, 2013)

4h has a program for younger kids called Clover Kids. It is for kids age 5 to 7 (they go by the kids age on Jan 1 of that year.) They can compete, but they all get the same rainbow ribbon or trophy. It is non competitive and just fun for the kids. My daughter shows Nubians in 4H. Her club has some animals but is mostly a cooking, sewing, etc club. She loaned out 3 of her youngest kids to our clover kids and they got to show them at the fair. We had a buck year and 2 of them were bucklings, but our 4h council and extension agents were ok with this because the classes were non competitive and the bucklings were so young-like 2 months old. Some of the kids that showed live in town and don't even have a dog or cat. Showing a goat was super exciting for them. They all received trophies too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Boy, look at that little dude in the middle showing his goat. What a neat thing to be part of.


----------

